
Learn Git Branching - gerbilly
https://learngitbranching.js.org/
======
posix_compliant
I can't recommend this highly enough. Before, I had been working with IBM
Clearcase and SVN, so I don't feel like I "got" git until I saw, visually, the
following:

* interactive rebasing

* how remote branches are represented

* what HEAD is, and how it relates to branches

* in day-to-day usage, commits are never really thrown away or deleted. For example, git amend doesn't actually delete a commit.

This was a great starting point, it's highly interactive, and I'm considering
learning javascript for the sole purpose of adapting this style interface to
teach other subjects. Imagine learning docker through something like this.
It's not that much of a reach!

~~~
dpau
I'm still going through the exercises but as an old SVN user I completely
agree, the visual aids in the tutorial are excellent. It would be great to
have this resource integrated into a git client.

------
notaboutdave
For those of you about to click: it's a visual interactive guide, and it's
excellent. This guide is way too easy to not just learn it right now.

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
Also, it doesn’t seem to work on mobile, so, maybe saved you a click.

------
dang
Several previous discussions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Learn%20Git%20Branching%20poin...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Learn%20Git%20Branching%20points%3E20&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
yalooze
Meta: I opened this on mobile in a background tab and was quite surprised that
my browser (Chrome on iOS) forcibly switched tabs to focus on the new tab. It
seems it was because the site uses an alert to say "can't receive input on
mobile". I guess this is the browser's default behaviour but seems like
something that could be completely abused by spammers/advertisers.

~~~
IggleSniggle
This is one of those browser specific things, but I believe should be
considered a bug by whatever browser you’re using.

~~~
Sylos
Happens on Firefox for Android, too...

------
sudovancity
I love this guide, it is seriously fantastic. Definitely one of the more fun
ways to learn a useful skill.

------
etu
This is just an amazing resource. I just found it here and have gone through
most of it. At some point I found myself ignoring the goal and just playing
with git commands to see the visualization of them. And for the most parts,
it's very great!

I need to give this to some people I work with.

------
omegote
It's sad that the default spanish translation is so obviously localized (for
Argentinians in particular). It's annoying for the rest of spanish speakers to
read the texts, specially the imperatives ("Compartí" instead of "Comparte",
etc).

~~~
coldtea
What are developers doing reading a dev resource in a localized version in the
first place?

~~~
omegote
The page spawns in the system locale, and it's pretty hard to change it using
the icon in the toolbar below due to the overlay.

~~~
coldtea
That's a valid reason I guess.

Normally I'll read and write any programming related documentation in english,
since it's easier to share, refer to common terms and concept, lookup online,
etc, and every dev is expected to be able to read it anyway (else they'll have
much worse troubles with error messages, tooling, PL syntax, etc).

~~~
tom_
A contrasting view:
[http://idlewords.com/2006/05/on_bilingual_ballots.htm](http://idlewords.com/2006/05/on_bilingual_ballots.htm)

~~~
coldtea
I don't have an opinion on bilingual ballots or not.

Not even for bilingual texts for medicine or not. I guess French or Russian or
whatever texts on medicine are fine.

My comment was strictly for developer documentation -- where everything in
programming is in english, and even basic syntax and terminology needs tons of
english to grok anyway.

So English + development is more like a case of being an Egyptologist and not
speaking ancient Egyptian -- they go with the profession.

------
zwaps
Second level doesn't work. Created a branch with git checkout -b bugFix level
does not complete then, redoing it in two steps as suggested does not complete
the level so the player is stuck

fyi

~~~
wodenokoto
On Firefox at least, I can concur and say it does choke more or less randomly.

I got softblocked on the first level because head didn't move when I
committed.

I reloaded the page and it worked.

------
mishoo
Nicely done, but Courier is the ugliest font on Earth (I don't have Monaco).
For the sake of humanity, never write "Courier" in a CSS file. ;-)

~~~
hadrien01
Yes, I really don't understand that design choice. On Linux you have Deja Vu
Sans Mono (same origin as Menlo which replaced Monaco 10 years ago) and on
Windows Consolas is a pretty good default. Or because the website is for
developers, just keep 'monospace' as the default.

------
amolkamble47
Pretty nice tutorial. Visualization is easy to understand. Took me two hours
to finish but enjoyed every minute of it.

------
meuk
The only way to properly learn git.

